# Sturz aus den Nichts!



## Salzstängeli (10. August 2010)

Hallo

Hätte gerne eure Meinung zu den Gründen eines Sturzes, von dem mein Kollege heute auf der Tour überrascht wurde. Wir beide können uns nicht recht erklären, wie es dazu kommen konnte. 
Er fuhr vor mir ein nicht sehr steiles schmales Teersträsschen runter. Ca. alle 15 Meter hatte es 3 bis 4 Treppenstufen über die wir mehrheitlich gesprungen sind. Das Tempo war anständig hoch (ca. 25 Km/H). Der Sturz erfolgte kurz (ca. 5m) nach einer solchen Treppen-Sektion auf einem Teil, der lediglich zwei kleine Dellen in der Fahrbahn hatte. Irgendwie hat es meinem Kollegen aber plötzlich wie das Vorderrad weggeschlagen (vielmehr eingelenkt) und das Bike tauchte weg. Es hat ihn also nicht direkt über den Lenker genommen, sondern das Bike tauchte seitlich weg und ihn hat es in der Boden gespitzt. Zum Glück hat er sich nur div. Prellungen und Schürfungen zugezogen. Beunruhigend ist, dass es völlig überraschend kam und an einer Stelle ohne technische Schwierigkeit. Kann es sein, dass es einem plötzlich den Lenker und somit das Rad verschlägt? Ist ev. das Setup  mitschuldig? Er hat ein Simplon Stomp mit einer 140mm FOX Talas. Die Geometrie ist aber wohl für max 110/120 mm ausgelegt und mein Kollege hat schon mal darüber geklagt, dass das Vorderrad bei 140 mm Federweg die Tendenz zeigt seitlich einzuschlagen.

Vielleicht hat jemand das auch schon erlebt oder kann uns durch sein Physik-Wissen weiterhelfen.

Merci


----------



## Bodonia (10. August 2010)

Hi,

hört sich echt merkwürdig an. Ne Talas in einem Stomp ist aber auch echt eine Verunstaltung sondergleichen. Vielleicht eine schräge Spurrille und zu geringer Reifendruck, 2.4er Mantel auf CC Felge?

Ist der Lenker denn seitlich weggeschwenkt, oder wie muss man sich das genau vorstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (11. August 2010)

> Sturz aus den Nichts!



Wahrscheinlich ist er gestürzt, weil er an nem Duden hängen geblieben ist, den man dir hingeworfen hat ..


----------



## Schnuffi78 (11. August 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hätte gerne eure Meinung zu den Gründen eines Sturzes, von dem mein Kollege heute auf der Tour überrascht wurde. Wir beide können uns nicht recht erklären, wie es dazu kommen konnte.
> Er fuhr vor mir ein nicht sehr steiles schmales Teersträsschen runter. Ca. alle 15 Meter hatte es 3 bis 4 Treppenstufen über die wir mehrheitlich gesprungen sind. Das Tempo war anständig hoch (ca. 25 Km/H). Der Sturz erfolgte kurz (ca. 5m) nach einer solchen Treppen-Sektion auf einem Teil, der lediglich zwei kleine Dellen in der Fahrbahn hatte. Irgendwie hat es meinem Kollegen aber plötzlich wie das Vorderrad weggeschlagen (vielmehr eingelenkt) und das Bike tauchte weg. Es hat ihn also nicht direkt über den Lenker genommen, sondern das Bike tauchte seitlich weg und ihn hat es in der Boden gespitzt. Zum Glück hat er sich nur div. Prellungen und Schürfungen zugezogen. Beunruhigend ist, dass es völlig überraschend kam und an einer Stelle ohne technische Schwierigkeit. Kann es sein, dass es einem plötzlich den Lenker und somit das Rad verschlägt? Ist ev. das Setup mitschuldig? Er hat ein Simplon Stomp mit einer 140mm FOX Talas. Die Geometrie ist aber wohl für max 110/120 mm ausgelegt und mein Kollege hat schon mal darüber geklagt, dass das Vorderrad bei 140 mm Federweg die Tendenz zeigt seitlich einzuschlagen.
> ...


 

Ja mei, was erwartest du?! Dass ein kleiner grüner Zwerg auftaucht und euch zuruft "Achtung! Jetzt langsam fahren! Sonst legts dich hin!" ?

Es ist nun mal in der Natur von Unfällen und Stürzen, dass diese unerwartet kommen....


----------



## Kettenglied (11. August 2010)

Mag sein das die Geo beschissen ist. Wenn aber der Lenker plötzlich rechts/links einschlägt ist er selbst schuld. Mal vorrausgesetzt der Vorbau oder Gabelschaft ist nicht locker 

Vielleicht sollte er den Ball flacher halten und nicht versuchen bei jedem kleinen Hoppser mit dem Lenker herum zu "stylen".


----------



## dummundhilflos (11. August 2010)

Nasser Untergrund,Rollsplit,scheiß Reifen,nach der Landung in zuviel Schräglage???


----------



## Simplonaut (11. August 2010)

Veränderter Nachlauf wegen der zu langen Gabel?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. August 2010)

kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. bin um 98 rum ne 150mm shockworks dh1 in einem grisley orion gefahren. auch bei hohem tempo auf asphalt (schnittgeschwindigkeiten von über 60, übersetzungen von 50/11t ausgefahren) lag die kiste ruhig. lenkwinkel war ca 65°. müsst ich glatt mal schauen ob ich noch nen pic hab


----------



## chris_82 (11. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. bin um 98 rum ne 150mm shockworks dh1 in einem grisley orion gefahren. auch bei hohem tempo auf asphalt (schnittgeschwindigkeiten von über 60, übersetzungen von 50/11t ausgefahren) lag die kiste ruhig. lenkwinkel war ca 65°. müsst ich glatt mal schauen ob ich noch nen pic hab



das bild will ich aber wirklich gern sehen


----------



## KONA_pepe (11. August 2010)

Es wird einfach am Lenkwinkel liegen durch die versaute Geo. Er ist nicht sauber geladet oder über en Gegenstand gefahren und dann hats ihm die Gebel zur Seite gezogen.
Ich könnte wetten, dass er kaum freihändig mit dem Aufbau fahren kann, ohne zur Seite zu kippen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. August 2010)

chris_82 schrieb:


> das bild will ich aber wirklich gern sehen



habs ma rausgekramt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_82 (11. August 2010)

das sieht ja schrecklich aus.... alles


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. August 2010)

war wie gesagt anno 98, die gabel und laufräder existieren heute noch, ebenso wie der rahmen, vorbau und lenker, allerdings stehen die so rum. bremse hab ich 2006 verkauft, ging mir einfach nur noch auf den sack.


----------



## dummundhilflos (11. August 2010)

chris_82 schrieb:


> das sieht ja schrecklich aus.... alles


 

Die Schuhe sind jawohl geil...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. August 2010)

skateschuhe von roces... die haben für ihre 5dm sehr lange gehalten


----------



## dummundhilflos (11. August 2010)

hab noch ein Paar air force 1 von der Zeit.Sehen so ähnlich aus.Trage oft beim biken...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. August 2010)

konnte mit dem aufbau von mir locker freihändig fahren, versaute geo ist offensichtlich. lustig an dem ganzen war, das mir damals überall der vogel gezeigt wurde. 150mm federweg im hardtail, viel zu viel. und viel zu flacher lenkwinkel. 

mittlerweile gibts ja schon rahmen, die das packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. August 2010)

2cm mehr Federweg machen mit Sicherheit kein Fahrrad unfahrbar. In diesem Fall dürfte es entweder ein Fahrfehler (Lenker verrissen) oder übles Pech (großer Stein oder sowas auf der Fahrbahn der weggeschleudert wurde) gewesen sein.


----------



## Bodonia (11. August 2010)

Es sind ja eigentlich 4cm, da das Stomp eh nur 100mm von den 115 freigibt (Stichwort: Endprogression).
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand, wurde das Rad immer mit 100mm vorne ausgeliefert. Jedoch glaube ich auch eher an einen Fahrfehler und/oder ungünstige Verhältnisse vor Ort.


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (11. August 2010)




----------



## Bodonia (11. August 2010)

Das wird es wohl gewesen sein! 
Ich hoffe, dass du dir danach auch die Füße gewaschen hast. Was soll man auch anderes von nem Cannondalefahrer erwarten.


----------



## Spargel (11. August 2010)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Es wird einfach am Lenkwinkel liegen durch die versaute Geo. Er ist nicht sauber geladet oder über en Gegenstand gefahren und dann hats ihm die Gebel zur Seite gezogen.
> Ich könnte wetten, dass er kaum freihändig mit dem Aufbau fahren kann, ohne zur Seite zu kippen.


Unfug. Wieso sollte man mit etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel nicht freihändig fahren können? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Und genau deshalb verschlägt es einem die Gabel SPÄTER und nicht FRÜHER! Dreimal darfst Du raten, wieso die ganzen Downhillräder Lenkwinkel von unter 65 bis 67 Grad haben und nicht 73 wie Marathonbikes oder Rennräder. Oh mei...

ciao Christian


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (30. Oktober 2010)

ist die achse ganz? keine ahnung ob das damit was zu tun hat aber wer weiß. ist das laufrad mittig zentriert?


----------



## cännondäler__ (1. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde einfach mal tippen, daß er im Übermut den Lenker nicht richtig festgehalten hat als das Vorderrad an einer der Bodenwellen kurz Bodenkontakt verloren hat oder er hat vor Schreck über die Bodenwellen etwas den Lenker verrissen, die Gabel ist abgetaucht und er mit....
Tipp: mir hat ein breiterer Lenker geholfen (630mm).
cännondäler


----------



## mr.j0e (1. November 2010)

Wenn ihr vorher ein paar mal die Treppenstufen gesprungen seid und der Schnellspanner vorn nicht der Beste ist kanns auch sein der hat sich gelockert und ist etwas aufgegangen, dementsprechend saß das Vorderrad nicht mehr fest in der Gabel was zu dem Kontrollverlust geführt hat. 
War zumindest bei mir mal so nach einer längeren Asphaltfahrt mit vielen Schlaglöchern und Kopfsteinpflaster, ich habs zum Glück (zufällig) vorher bemerkt.


----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

@loki : ..auch `98 musste man nicht mit sowas fahren ..brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. November 2010)

tja, bin ich allerdings... bin die schleuder aber auch nur nen knappes halbes jahr gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (4. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen PP  Ist mri auch mal passirt  kleiner Sprung ,aber böse hingefallen und Knie geprellt,sowas passirt.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (5. November 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Die Geometrie ist aber wohl für max 110/120 mm ausgelegt und mein Kollege hat schon mal darüber geklagt, dass das Vorderrad bei 140 mm Federweg die Tendenz zeigt seitlich einzuschlagen.



Damit ist die Frage nach dem Grund doch geklärt, warum also einen Fred öffnen?!


----------

